# How much does a Prius C cost to drive Per Mile ????



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

I am trying to figure out how much it cost to drive my 2013 Prius C I bought brand new last year...

Is there a website I can go to see?

I have been doing the 0.56 cents per mile and it seems kinda high...

The 0.56 cents per mile is a general number right and it includes GAS + Insurance + Maintenance + Wear & Tear..

If I go by that number driving 200 miles times 0.56 cents = $112..

So if I make $200 after Ubers 20% at the end of the day I make $88 for an 8hr shifts which breaks down to $11 an hr...

Is that what I am suppose to do to find out how much I really make? I still haven't even deducted the tax I will end up paying at end of year...

With those numbers I am basically trading wear and tear on my car for a little money and basically working for free for Uber =(


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i don't understand why you guys include the cost of insurance when calculating your business cost for uber/lyft,
do you plan to drop your auto insueance if you stop doing rideshare.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Almost, for the Prius C 
I would use 0.48 cents (not 0.56) because of the Gas savings
If you buy them used, let's say 1 year old with 30,000 miles
you can probably shave off another 1.6 cent
So $0.46-$0.47 per mile


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i don't understand why you guys include the cost of insurance when calculating your business cost for uber/lyft,
> do you plan to drop your auto insueance if you stop doing rideshare.


Well it's an expense after all.
If he wasn't driving for Uber that car would have lasted 10 years at least.
But with Uber it will only last 2.5 years that means he will always have to pay
insurance on a newish car and that's much higher then on a 10 year old car.

Insurance is not that much anyway.
If you pay $1200 a year and drive 60,000 miles it comes to $0.02/mile


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

A previous thread about Prius cost.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/prius-cost-per-mile.6/#post-33

The C is about $4k less sticker. Depends on options. If you have a base model and are past first year of depreciation your cost might be about 40cents a mile?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Consumer Reports list it at .48 cents per mile. It was rated the most affordable car to own and operate.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

I have the base model and only started doing uber on it after I had it for one year and 2 or 3 months....

so 0.48 cents per mile then to operate my 2013 prius c...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> I have the base model and only started doing uber on it after I had it for one year and 2 or 3 months....
> 
> so 0.48 cents per mile then to operate my 2013 prius c...


Yours is probably less because you would already have the car and be paying insurance, licensing fees etc regardless of whether you were doing this. So some of the costs of ownership wouldn't be directly attributable to your ride sharing work.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

for tax purposes I can add it to my cost of running the prius though right


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> for tax purposes I can add it to my cost of running the prius though right


Everything included in operating the vehicle is included in the .56 cents tax deduction. So be sure to log your mileage from start of shift to end of shift. These are the miles you will be writing off of your income, lowering your tax liability. Also keep receipts for any other expenses related to your driving business, such as car washes, snacks and water for your passengers, etc. These will all be deducted from your income for tax purposes as well.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> I am trying to figure out how much it cost to drive my 2013 Prius C I bought brand new last year...
> 
> Is there a website I can go to see?
> 
> ...


If you feel that $0.56/mile is a little high, but you are able to use that figure on your taxes, then you will be a little ahead of the game. It does serve to illustrate how slim the margins are.

At least you are looking to include all of your expenses in the equation. I fear that many drivers, especially new ones, only look at fuel costs. I suspect it is part of Uber's business model and is part of the reason that they recruit so many new drivers. They are are hoping they can sign up drivers who only look at the gross payouts and don't realize that they are simply working hard to take equity out of their car.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I think op is actually asking what will his real out of pocket expenses be week to week, month to month, if he drives the 2013 prius c 200 miles per day x 5 to 6 days a week, you know like gas, oil. tires, car washs, normal maintenance.

That's why I asked
"i don't understand why you guys include the cost of insurance when calculating your business cost for uber/lyft,
do you plan to drop your auto insueance if you stop doing rideshare."

Yes I understand the car will have depreciation, but the car is now being used as a total business tool.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

thx a lot for all the info guys.. I am most definately trying to figure out how much I am really making on this job..

i am gonna go with 0.56 cents a mile for tax purposes..

if by end of year Uber send me a total of $10,000 after there 20% cut how much would I be paying in taxes? any idea % wise?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Calculate it by; Miles Driven X .56= $xxx. You subtract that from your $10,000, and that would be your taxable income.
i.e Say you drove 15,000 miles, so 15,000 times $0.56= $8400
$10,000-8400= 1600 taxable income.


----------

